# RedHat 9 -> Gateway



## Will (28. September 2003)

Moin!

Nachdem ich google und sonstige Suchmaschinen erfolgslos durchforstet hab, dachte ich mir, vielleicht findest du hier Rat. 

Ich habe folgende/s Frage/Problem:

Wie kann ich unter RedHat 9 routen, also IP Masquerading oder ähnliches. Ein Proxy Programm ist ungünstig, da ich auf meinen Client Rechnern alle Ports brauche, um online spielen zu können. Ich habe nicht wirklich Lust jeden Port einzeln freizugeben, wie bei Squid. 

Meine Linux Kenntnisse sind zur Zeit noch sehr stark begrenzt....würde mich aber über jede Hilfe/Tipps freuen. 

Gruß

Willi


----------



## Blumenkind (28. September 2003)

Hi,

dein Problem steht ein paar Posts unter deinem

Klick


----------



## Will (28. September 2003)

Hm, ist aber nicht wirklich die Antwort die ich mir erhofft habe, da man dafür wieder Squid starten muss 

Das Netzwerk funktioniert ja auch. Nur eben das Internet Routing bzw. Gateway noch nicht!

Da gibt' s doch sicherlich noch andere Möglichkeiten für Redhat, wenn' s für SuSE auch welche gibt.


----------



## Habenix (30. September 2003)

Hier ist ein Script das dir weiterhelfen sollte:


```
#!/bin/sh

# PFAD VARIABLEN
IPTABLES=/sbin/iptables
EXTIF="eth0"
INTIF="eth1"

# IP forwarding aktivieren
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

$IPTABLES -P INPUT ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -F INPUT
$IPTABLES -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -F OUTPUT
$IPTABLES -P FORWARD ACCEPT
$IPTABLES -F FORWARD
$IPTABLES -t nat -F

echo " SNAT (MASQUERADE) Funktionalitaet aktivieren  auf $EXTIF"
$IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $EXTIF -j MASQUERADE
```



Oder du guckst  hier


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## Will (30. September 2003)

Moin!

Vielen Dank schonmal für deine super Hilfe. Ich werde es gleich in die Tat umsetzen 

Kann man das denn auch in ein Script schreiben, das dann beim Booten geladen wird? Ist nämlich etwas unpraktisch, wenn das temporär wäre und ich  nach jedem Neustart erneut alles eingeben müsste. 

Wenn ja wie? Ich bedanke mich schonmal

Gruß

Will


----------



## Habenix (30. September 2003)

ja es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten. 
Die einfachste ist:

du fügst das Skript in ner Datei rc.firewall und kopierst diese in /etc/rc.d/ Verzeichnis. Danach mit


```
chmod u+x rc.firewall
```
 machst du die Datei ausführbar.

Danach in der Datei rc.local im selben Verzeichnis folgende Zeile hinzufügen:


```
./rc.firewall
```

*Achtung:*

Dieses Skript ist kein Firewall Skript im gegeben Sinn: alle chains sind auf accept

Die Variablen $EXTIF und $INTIF musst du natürlich noch anpassen


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## JoelH (30. September 2003)

*hmm,*


```
echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
```
Ich benutze dieses kleine Shellscript zum routen.

Mein System RH9.0

```
uname -a

Linux joels 2.4.20-8 #1 Thu Mar 13 17:18:24 EST 2003 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
```


----------



## Will (3. Oktober 2003)

*Danke*

Moin Moin!

Danke für eure Hilfe, werde das sobald meine Kiste wieder funktioniert in die Tat umsetzen.

Gruß
Will


----------

